# Winter bike



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I have decided it is time to buy a dedicated winter bike instead of using my daily commuter. Every winter I swap out my 26 x 1" tires for 26 x 2.1 knobbies on my Cannondale Badboy converted to single speed. The bike takes a real kicking in the winter and so I thought a dedicated bike is in order. That way I can keep my Badboy for non winter months. 

What I want in a winter bike is:
single speed
able to fit large tires for the snow and ice, so 26" rims
Aluminum frame, so I don't have to worry about rust (though I am not that worried)
Flat bar and if possible it would be nice to have fenders.

What I found that matched most of what I wanted was a 2008 Specialized Globe Centrum Sport. I test drove one today and it seemed fine for a winter bike. I need to go back and see what size of tire fits on. The price is right which is about $450 American, so it won't break the bank. It comes with disk brakes so that is a plus in the wet winter but it leaves mounting fenders a little harder though not impossible. 

I entertained converting an old non suspended mountain bike, but I like to buy new things and I have the money. Has anybody here tried this bike and what do you think? I certainly don't have high expectations for a sub 500 dollar bike but maybe there is something out there that is better that I haven't found.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've seen some great looking bikes in the new 2010 Specialized catalog...They have some fantastic bike coming out next year......

That is a great bike for $450...It would make a perfect urban bike.. and it has a certain class about it that isn't usually found in this price range


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Three versions, all sweet*

There are three versions of the bike, Single speed, 3-speed internal, and 8-speed internal. IMHO, this is a totally bad ass urban machine. Big props to Specialized for a pretty original piece of work. I do not need one of these, but if I did, I very tempted to throw down the $1100 for the 8-speed version.

Here is a link:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34073


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

and its not unpleasant to look at.
go for it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

What about an aluminim SS 29er? Lots of tires to chose from and lots of clearance for fenders. I've seen some cheap 29 set ups out there.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Well I went out and bought the bike. Rode it twice so far and it is alright,nothing to write home about. But that says more about me than the bike. I have never liked many of the bikes I have ridden and or bought, most of them have to grow on me. This one will have to grow on me. 

I am not use to the riding position on this bike. It is a very upright position which is what it is designed for, an inner city commuter bike. Come winter when I put on the knobbies it will do just fine. 

Pablo, the reason I didn't go the 29'r route is those bikes sit way too high. The front end of the bike is huge to make up for the suspension corrected fork. I am still very old school when it comes to mountain bikes and like non suspended bikes with a lower fork to crown length. 

So this bike will do fine for my winter bike. It just has to get me through the winter snowy months and I will be happy.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

I love my Globe Centrum! (Altho um tryin to find it a new home, cuz I got way too many Bikes!)
Awsome stopping power from the disc brakes, Very nimble weaving in n out of traffic.
Very fun to ride in city streets.
I upgraded the ring to an All Black Shimano Saint 46T chainring, which helps me keep up with traffic better. 
Took the silver metal headbadge off as well for a more murdured out look on the frame.
And I put Michelin XC Road Slicks on it for the summer, suprisingly grippy and puncture resistant!
Heres what the slicks look like (not on a Centrum):


----------

